# Had a few drinks before class and had a good time



## alex9498

I had a couple of drinks before class started. It was the first day of class. I felt amazing. I still had social anxiety, but I could completely ignore it. In class I usually have this paranoid feeling that everyone is judging me, and I didn't have that feeling at all. I was able to relax and just let go of all my worries.

I had an amazing time, I was laughing at pretty much everything and I made everyone around me laugh. I felt like the life of the party. The teacher was really busy so she didn't notice. Unbelievably I actually had no problems talking to girls, and instead of coming off as awkward like I usually would, I actually came off as interesting. Normally I slur my worlds a lot because of me not being confident, but I was able to speak completely clear without slurring at all. I told quite a few interesting stories that while sober i wouldn't have been able to tell. 

Basically I just didn't care what people thought of me and I wasn't trying to impress anyone I just wanted to have a good time. I wasn't seeking approval from anyone like I normally do. I felt confident in myself. 

I learned a lot from my experience and now I know what its like to be confident.


----------



## Barette

That's fantastic! Hopefully soon you can have that feeling all the time!


----------



## river1

Just don't start depending on alcohol. It's good that you learned from it though!


----------



## alex9498

Barette said:


> That's fantastic! Hopefully soon you can have that feeling all the time!


haha someday I wish!!..I felt sooo amazing. Most of the time it seems like I always just make people around me feel awkward..but I had everyone completely comfortable around me and had them laughing at my jokes even though I'm generally not even good at telling jokes.

If I could just be like this all the time I would have no problems making friends and I could get any girl I want


----------



## millenniumman75

AlexGleyzer said:


> I had a couple of drinks before class started. It was the first day of class. I felt amazing. I still had social anxiety, but I could completely ignore it. In class I usually have this paranoid feeling that everyone is judging me, and I didn't have that feeling at all. I was able to relax and just let go of all my worries.
> 
> I had an amazing time, I was laughing at pretty much everything and I made everyone around me laugh. I felt like the life of the party. The teacher was really busy so she didn't notice. Unbelievably I actually had no problems talking to girls, and instead of coming off as awkward like I usually would, I actually came off as interesting. Normally I slur my worlds a lot because of me not being confident, but I was able to speak completely clear without slurring at all. I told quite a few interesting stories that while sober i wouldn't have been able to tell.
> 
> Basically I just didn't care what people thought of me and I wasn't trying to impress anyone I just wanted to have a good time. I wasn't seeking approval from anyone like I normally do. I felt confident in myself.
> 
> I learned a lot from my experience and now I know what its like to be confident.


AlexGleyzer,

I hope this won't become a habit. The goal is to have that mindset without the alcohol. :yes


----------



## Desmond1990

Lol.. I remember drinking before school a few times, and you're right - it is certainly quite fun. They call it "liquid confidence" for a reason, I guess...

But yeah, I hope you can learn to be confident without alcohol


----------



## PharmaPhunk

Drunkenness makes me confident but it also makes me loud, sloppy and excessive with conversation. Afterwards I always feel a little ashamed...like I've exposed too much of myself to other people.


----------



## Omgblood

Nice that you had a good time. I was thinking about doing this but... could people tell that you'd been drinking? Did anyone smell it?


----------



## StoicNate

Sounds fun, but I drive to my classes...would be a bad idea for me.


----------



## alex9498

PharmaPhunk said:


> Drunkenness makes me confident but it also makes me loud, sloppy and excessive with conversation. Afterwards I always feel a little ashamed...like I've exposed too much of myself to other people.


I drank enough to get me a nice buzz, but not anywhere near drunk.

I still felt completely in control of everything I do, with lowered inhibitions.



Omgblood said:


> Nice that you had a good time. I was thinking about doing this but... could people tell that you'd been drinking? Did anyone smell it?


No one could tell I'd been drinking based on the smell. I took breath mints and sprayed a little bit of cologne. It's kind of ironic how someone with SA can be one of the most outgoing people in the class after a couple drinks.

I wouldn't do it unless you have a set purpose in mind. For me it was the first day of class and other than having a good time, I also wanted to set the impression that I'm outgoing and interesting. I accomplished my goal.


----------



## millenniumman75

AlexGleyzer said:


> I drank enough to get me a nice buzz, but not anywhere near drunk.
> 
> I still felt completely in control of everything I do, with lowered inhibitions.
> 
> No one could tell I'd been drinking based on the smell. I took breath mints and sprayed a little bit of cologne. It's kind of ironic how someone with SA can be one of the most outgoing people in the class after a couple drinks.
> 
> I wouldn't do it unless you have a set purpose in mind. For me it was the first day of class and other than having a good time, I also wanted to set the impression that I'm outgoing and interesting. I accomplished my goal.


This should not become habit. Alcoholism begins from this kind of thing.


----------



## Tentative

Yeah, like most people said, you have to be very careful with alcohol, but a good first impression can really help start you off new relationships. Just don't become dependent on it.


----------



## ETM

This reminds me of how I met this girl while having a buzz, in a bar... Of course, there were friends with me, but most of the time I talked to her one on one, and it was one of the rare occasions that I met a new person and had a comfortable and pleasant chat with. When I bumped into her on later occasions, while being sober, I was always looking for what to say and I kinda destroyed my first impression of being outgoing and talkative I guess. That's when I first thought to drink before going to social events, and immediately swore to myself never to do such a thing.


----------



## AceRimmer

Uncle Al, the great socializer.


----------



## alex9498

Hey you guys guess what!! I got completely what I deserved haha. I decided I would drink again, except this time i had a couple more drinks than last time. Instead of getting a buzz like I thought, I ended up getting completely drunk!! haha. I definitely didn't feel anywhere in control like last time. Everyone could tell that I was completely messed up based on the way I was acting. I couldn't walk straight and I was tripping everywhere lol. I made a HUGE fool of myself! My brain wasn't functioning at all. I also felt a little sick and had this feeling that I was going to vomit.. Apparently everyone could smell the alcohol on my breath, I was pretty sure I used breath mints but I was probably too drunk and forgot to use them..

Now I realize how stupid relying on alcohol actually is..


----------



## millenniumman75

AlexGleyzer said:


> Hey you guys guess what!! I got completely what I deserved haha. I decided I would drink again, except this time i had a couple more drinks than last time. Instead of getting a buzz like I thought, I ended up getting completely drunk!! haha. I definitely didn't feel anywhere in control like last time. Everyone could tell that I was completely messed up based on the way I was acting. I couldn't walk straight and I was tripping everywhere lol. I made a HUGE fool of myself! My brain wasn't functioning at all. I also felt a little sick and had this feeling that I was going to vomit.. Apparently everyone could smell the alcohol on my breath, I was pretty sure I used breath mints but I was probably too drunk and forgot to use them..
> 
> Now I realize how stupid relying on alcohol actually is..


You are sure learning things the hard way.
Think how much easier, and less expensive, it is to just go out there without the alcohol. You have practically done the worst case scenario. You are lucky your weren't checked by security or something. :afr


----------



## peril

I hope you didn't drink enough for them to figure out that you had a drink before class. :b


----------



## alex9498

peril said:


> I hope you didn't drink enough for them to figure out that you had a drink before class. :b


I had a little too many drinks and there was nothing I could do no matter how much I tried to hide it. I didn't feel in control and everyone could tell i was drunk.

Now I know what my limit is and what the difference between a nice buzz and being drunk is.

A buzz- increased confidence, lowered inhibitions, and I still feel completely in control of everything I do. Just a little bit dizzy, slightly blurred vision, reading gets a little tougher.

Drunk- same as a buzz except no longer in control, dizzy, blurred vision, reaction timing is off by a lot, I don't think before I speak, stumble everywhere, can't read, act like an idiot, feel sick like I'm going to vomit, can't remember a single thing anyone says. My brain just doesn't function properly so I can't even tell any jokes.



millenniumman75 said:


> You are sure learning things the hard way.
> Think how much easier, and less expensive, it is to just go out there without the alcohol. You have practically done the worst case scenario. You are lucky your weren't checked by security or something. :afr


Look on the bright side..when I grow old I want to have plenty of funny stories to tell about my teen years...oh that one time I had a couple drinks before class...ended up getting completely drunk and made a fool out of myself in front of everyone..


----------



## Ohnoes2191

Drinks definitely give me 'liquid confidence' :lol BUT, I would be completely embarassed to go to school like that. Because I do get giggly, a bit loud, and stumble... a lot. Hope this doesn't become a habit though. Although I do feel your pain on attending class and practically feeling anxious throughout the whole thing, I don't think I'll go to school drunk and definitely get stopped by security :afr


----------



## Rick189

That's not really something you should be proud of; but that confidence you feel Isn't real, and it's not who you really are; you need to find that confidence from within. Stop before you get hooked.


----------



## Sleeper92

Am sorry to tell you this,but if they were sure that u came drunk to school that day,then now secretly think that you are an alcoholic


----------



## alex9498

Ok you guys try and ignore the alcochol part for a second. I listed this as an accomplishment because I was very talkative and had a great time.


----------



## bbarn

lol this post reminded me of a time i got drunk with classmates before our evening class. It was great, especially when some people in class thought were acting funny or very obvious which i never realized. When alcohol is used in a good way it can be very fun


----------



## F1X3R

AlexGleyzer said:


> Ok you guys try and ignore the alcohol part for a second. I listed this as an accomplishment because I was very talkative and had a great time.


Drink once or twice before class and it's a nice story, but there's no where to go after that. The experience becomes too familiar and it gets a little sloppy regardless of how much was drunk.

I maybe drank 6 or 7 times before class for over a year or so and stayed within my limits. I was in control, not driving and drinking only enough to get buzzed. After only a few times though, I began to adjust physically and mentally to the buzzed experience and the pendulum swung the other way: No more anxiety, but instead of feeling a balanced comfortableness, I felt too comfortable. Being uninhibited can make you out of touch with those around you and simply feeling better doesn't do anything to change your problem.


----------



## BlackRoseImmortal

Yeap, I did the exact same thing. Except for the fact that I started to do that EVERY day. This was in highschool, as a junior. Started the first day off drunk. Felt amazing. So I just kept doing it because, like you said, it gives you confidence you never thought you had. And the days that I wasn't able to be tipsy, sucked. But hopefully you don't become dependent on it.


----------



## GaaraAgain

I did this the other day before an internship meeting and had the same result.

Congrats on being outgoing and having a good time, and here's to both of us getting to that point without any liquor


----------



## Mattypad

I use to drink in class and at work. I'd bring a vodka bottle in my bag and drink in the bathroom. Then during break time , I would go to a restaurant with one person bathroom to brush my teeth and take mints. Sometimes Id drink too much and co workers around me moved their seats. Alcohol smell is ****ing horrible and strong, that's why I don't drink anymore. People will avoid you because you smell sooo bad.

I learned there's no point in drinking to socialize and meet people because when you sober up you won't talk to them unless you are drunk all the time which leads to alcoholism


----------



## millenniumman75

It's not really a triumph if you are having to resort to self-medication.
It's a different story if you go to a doctor - that's legitimate help.


----------



## CrystalGemPearl

I should do that.


----------



## CrystalGemPearl

Rick189 said:


> That's not really something you should be proud of; but that confidence you feel Isn't real, and it's not who you really are; you need to find that confidence from within. Stop before you get hooked.


Being who you are is overrated.


----------



## millenniumman75

You do know that this thread is over five years old.


----------

